# Getting to 6th street dam



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

Is there a trick as to getting to 6th street dam with a boat - I believe you launch @ Johnson Park and head up but with spring time water levels how does one scoot over the little dams?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Large balls, and life jackets...

I think there are YouTube videos on people jumping the coffers. I've never done it personally. Just be careful


----------



## rodbender97 (Mar 8, 2010)

better ride up with someone first been up in my 18 ft jet many times but u need to know where to travel up through there I run my jet wide open all the way up to the dam it drafts less water that way.but u can still hit logs coming down and any other junk coming down the river


----------



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

the video is great thanks - got the life jackets but not sure of the balls - not sure i'm going to take a 15,000 dollar boat over them coffers just yet


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I run a prop boat up, i have been up there alot, and know my limits on water height. let somone take you the first few times because even in high water a jet can get you in trouble fast.


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

It's pretty fun but also very dangerous as we saw this week. Gotta respect the river!


----------



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

i was looking at the water levels as of today and around 4.90 does anyone know the magic number to look for to get up in the 6th st area


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

What's the video called on YouTube?


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

I've only seen 1 and it didn't really show you the route.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

This isn't me but it's the route I always take up the coffers. You'll have about a 10 to 20 minute ride up to the point on the video depending on your boat. The CFS is on the same page but I need to run it higher because my boat is heavier.

Just don't get to close to the dam and respect the last coffer you jump.

Hope it helps.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

- well i did some checking and did make the trip - wasn't bad - take a look at the video it helps and count the bridge structures - i ran about 25mph through each one with no problems - once you cross the last one you can slow down then veer to the right as you will see standing debris - if the youtube link don't work the video is called - Running the Grand River through downtown Grand Rapids - hope this helps others - i only seen jet boats make the trip no prop boats


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Doesn't look bad at all in that boat. Some of them other boats I've seen up there tho probably had a little pucker factor


----------



## riverjet (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard you gotta swing east above the rock by the museum because where he went threw on that video gets sketchy so if you swing out there it's a little safer. Please correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I was told by a guy I trust
This is the area I'm referring too


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys are playing with a fire for which there isn't a great extinguisher. When something goes wrong, it goes wrong quick and ends badly with a great cost.

I run the coffers. I'm no better then the next guy. My suggestion is to go with someone the first time, make sure you're willing to bet your life on your motor starting immediately when needed and anchor holding when you're not paying attention. You do not want to be sideways against a bridge or flipped on your head tossing around like a pair of trashed socks in a washing machine. This isn't something that should be toyed with. If you go into that coffer, you're not going to come out the same. Every mishap that occurs just gives some people more "justification" for removing a dam. 

I think one of the biggest issues this time of year are the lines off the bridges and the mutual respect needed between boaters/non boaters. 

Having the balls to drive a boat up over a coffer is minuscule when you step back and look at the situation. I'm not telling you not to do it, I'm just asking that you honestly and seriously consider the risks in total vs the rewards and be prepared.

Rant over.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

in reply to riverjet - I stayed west all the way up and using the middle section of the bridge as to the video (second underpass from the west) - i had the chance to also talk to the dnr officer of johnson park before going up and advised the same thing - over all I'm not going to debate whats the safest way all I can say is what worked for me without any problems other than the stress factor of the first time with my 18ft flat-bottom jet sled - also people need to know there rig - if i had any inclination of mechanical if's i wouldn't chance it - what i did learn is my rig will do just fine when the cfs's are 4.90 for the route i took.
As to stiffneckrob - we could debate the do's and don'ts and what if for ever but if you say you run the coffers then give some advice on it as well as the advice of safety and morality of it all as we all need to learn one way or another
on the last note I hope this post helps the guy to make the right decision as to take the chance of it all - that's what forums are for, using the experience of others to learn to help make the right decisions.


----------



## wareagle (Jan 26, 2014)

Did i forget to mention that i had the fire and rescue on stand by just in case - NOT REALLY IT JUST HAPPENED THAT WAY - I believe in Karma.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_zhguf6aanxY1UwYXNNT0V5Ukk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Bergman1234 (10 mo ago)

Sparky23 said:


> I run a prop boat up, i have been up there alot, and know my limits on water height. let somone take you the first few times because even in high water a jet can get you in trouble fast.



What is the water level you take your prop boat in? I have a 16 ft flat boat with a 20 hp yamaha short shaft on it. Would that make the trip?


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

7 year old thread, things may have changed.


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Water levels are high af rn too, I was out fishing the dam yesterday and there were dudes with jet skis riding around the river lol


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Water that is breaking over the coffers is less safe than "clean" water going over. If it breaks going over, it is because that is a shallow spot, which is most of the coffers. 6th St is a great place to fish, but can be quite dangerous for Wading Anglers, and Boaters. I've seen boats have accidents up there, and people died. Wading Anglers get swept off their feet, and drown every year or two, as well. It is NOT a place to play around at. 

But a 16 foot flat-bottom boat with a short shaft motor is a decent craft to jump the coffers with. Might be a little light on horsepower, and 16 feet isn't a real lot of length for stability in the current right below the dam. Check out the pics Gabe posted in the Grand-Grind thread from yesterday. Not sure I'd want to anchor any boat in that current.


----------



## Bergman1234 (10 mo ago)

Fishndude said:


> Water that is breaking over the coffers is less safe than "clean" water going over. If it breaks going over, it is because that is a shallow spot, which is most of the coffers. 6th St is a great place to fish, but can be quite dangerous for Wading Anglers, and Boaters. I've seen boats have accidents up there, and people died. Wading Anglers get swept off their feet, and drown every year or two, as well. It is NOT a place to play around at.
> 
> But a 16 foot flat-bottom boat with a short shaft motor is a decent craft to jump the coffers with. Might be a little light on horsepower, and 16 feet isn't a real lot of length for stability in the current right below the dam. Check out the pics Gabe posted in the Grand-Grind thread from yesterday. Not sure I'd want to anchor any boat in that current.


So wait a couple days for the water to go down? What are ideal conditions for my size of boat? Is there any way to tell if the water is at a good height?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

There used to be a boat ramp right below 6 th st dam on east side of river. It was a pain using it with fishermen there. Also the coffer dams have cut outs in them where I would go up and down with my jet boat, you could see them in the fall low water. It’s been 15 years since I’ve fished there.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Bergman1234 said:


> What is the water level you take your prop boat in? I have a 16 ft flat boat with a 20 hp yamaha short shaft on it. Would that make the trip?


 yes u can run the dams with a prop motor, the first time i run the dams was in the early to mid 60's, i ran it was with a 12' v hull boat n a 12 hp short shaft elgin motor, on my first trip up it was high water on a warm late spring day,


Whitetail Freak said:


> There used to be a boat ramp right below 6 th st dam on east side of river. It was a pain using it with fishermen there. Also the coffer dams have cut outs in them where I would go up and down with my jet boat, you could see them in the fall low water. It’s been 15 years since I’ve fished there.


 there ain't no cuts in the dams, there is a fracture/break in the upper bridge st dam n the perl st dam n nothing in the lower bridge st dam n the gerry/civic dam


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

riverbob said:


> yes u can run the dams with a prop motor, the first time i run the dams was in the early to mid 60's, i ran it was with a 12' v hull boat n a 12 hp short shaft elgin motor, on my first trip up it was high water on a warm late spring day,
> there ain't no cuts in the dams, there is a fracture/break in the upper bridge st dam n the perl st dam n nothing in the lower bridge st dam n the gerry/civic dam


Fracture/break isn’t a cut lol ok


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Fracture/break isn’t a cut lol ok


hum, when did all this dam cutting take place ? i've walked the top of all the dam down town, except for about 30 foot of the upper bridge st. dam where the big break is at ( i've swam threw that break/shoot many times n never felt any sharp/cut edges)


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I just jumped into the way back machine n took a walk across n above the big dam ( before the ladder was built n without my fishing pole) on that dam their is a channel cut into the upstream side of the dam 2 inches deep n 4in. wide ( i all ways slid my foot along it to help walk, but i don't remember any of those in the lower/smaller dams, they may of been filled in with dirt


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

TLDR bob knows every inch of that damn river


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes you can with a prop. Still better to follow someone up. I blew 3 props in 4 years and was there daily. I pushed the issue more than some but anything over 6k and shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Bergman1234 (10 mo ago)

Chriss83 said:


> Yes you can with a prop. Still better to follow someone up. I blew 3 props in 4 years and was there daily. I pushed the issue more than some but anything over 6k and shouldn't have any issues.



Going out any time soon? I'd like to follow someone who knows the river


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bergman1234 said:


> Going out any time soon? I'd like to follow someone who knows the river


Sold the boat man. Message me maybe do a trip up in yours.


----------

